# Newbie with some questions



## BeccBecc (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi I'm new and I'm soon to be getting a male Betta fish. Are Platys okay to put with a male betta? And if they are, should I get male Platys or would females be more docile toward the Betta(I don't think they would mate?)

I was thinking of at least a 5 gal tank but have room for a 10 gal. I was hoping to get at least 3 Platys. I'm guessing the bigger the better, or would a 5 gal be okay?


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

To put tankmates with bettas you have to have a 10 gal I do beileave....otherwise the tank is overstocked...I have tried platys in with my old betta Shadow and my sisters betta Sophie but I always had to seperate them for fin nipping...But I have heard other times when they have been kept together sucessfully! So maybe someone else can give you some more info! Hope I helped though! and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I have 3 corys in my 5 gallon with my Betta BUT I am overstocked. I would recommend a 10 gallon. I'm hoping to upgrade so I can get a second Betta


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

the biggest tank you can get the better


----------



## BeccBecc (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. I might look into maybe another fish to put with the Betta then. 

Can someone give me advice if a male Betta would mate with a different female fish?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i have four platies in with my male a couple are female


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

BeccBecc said:


> Thanks guys. I might look into maybe another fish to put with the Betta then.
> 
> Can someone give me advice if a male Betta would mate with a different female fish?


If you are talking about a different species of fish like platy or guppies, no, they will not breed.
If you are getting a 5g tank, IMO, it will not be big enough for any other fish, but you could have shrimp or snails with proper water changes, and you have plenty of hiding places for the shrimp and sometimes some Betta will not tolerate shrimp even with lots of hiding places and will kill them, but most larger snail will be fine. 
In a 10g you have more options for other tank mates


----------



## BeccBecc (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the imput. I think I'll just keep the Betta by himself, I'll have to look into it more though


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

if you ever need help or advice you can pm me


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of putting bettas in with mollies or platies--they have higher pH, salinity, hardness preferences than bettas do, and while bettas can somewhat adapt to these conditions, their fins usually suffer. Platies can also be aggressive toward bettas, and because of their bright colors, that can go the other way too, and the betta may attack the platies. 

It's good advice to just keep the betta by themselves in a 5g tank, believe me, bettas are so beautiful and so full of personality, they don't need of other fish. They are show-stoppers all on their own.  

Another note, if you are going to keep corydoras catfish, they should be allowed to be in schools of six or more. They are very social fish, and if they are kept in smaller groups they tend to be insecure, stressed, and do not live as long.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

Could I put my male betta in the same tank as some neon tetras? I was thinking about getting some neon tetras but i dunno if you can put them in the same tank.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Neon tetras are notorious fin nippers. I would not risk it unless the neons were in a large school of more than six individuals and the tank was at LEAST 10 gallons.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Some corycats is what you need.=)


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

I've heard Gourami are good tank mates, and from what I've seen they're docile enough, but I think you would need a very mellow betta.
And I won't repeat the matter of tank size since you've already heard it a couple of times.

I like guppies as an option, but haven't heard too much on that particular subject.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Gouramis and bettas are from thye same family and are too territorial and wouldn't get along.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

platies would deffintly get along with betta's


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a 10 gal tank, but currently I'm keeping my betta fish in a starter kit tank (.5 gal). I'm planning to switch to the ten gal tank sometime soon to give my betta MUCH more room, but I want to get him some tank mates. I was thinking either a school of six neon tetras or two african dwarf frogs <--(I hear they get along with bettas, but I'll need to use a divider for feeding time) Any suggestions?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I haven't kept either but know that frogs make a mess. Have you considered Corycats? They have a lot of energy and are fun to watch.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have had my boy Roger with platys,neon tetras,harlequin rasboras, fancy guppies,and a rainbow tetra without a single problem! So i say any of these fish regardless of gender a safe with your betta as long as you keep an eye on him and the others and there is no excessive violence then its absolutely fine to house them together! And as for tank size the bigger the better! (provided you can handle keeping the tank clean and running of course!)I think you can have a max of 7 or 8 fish in a 10 gallon. (including your betta) But if your planning on housing him with fish that are larger (aka same size as him or a little less) such as swortails and jumbo platys (there are dwarfs and jumbos) then a max of 5 or 6 fish including him sounds much more appropriate. Good luck and have fun with your new betta!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it depends on the personality of the betta. Some tolerate tankmates and some don't.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for the advice. i think i might go with the corycats or ask an employee at the pet store about the frogs. also, when i'm getting another betta, im going to stay away from the ones that look agressive and get one that looks peaceful and mellow.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry for posting twice, but in the 10 gallon, along with the betta and two ADFs could i have a ghost shrimp and mystery snail?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

The shrimp would likely get eaten eventually, but the stocking sounds fine as long as you have a suitable filter and a cycled tank.

I would not trust what the pet store has to say about any fish, to be honest. Most employees are only given enough information to sell you things, not to give you sound advice on how to care for your pets. It is your responsibility to research any animal you consider buying for yourself.

Also, don't confuse peaceful and mellow with sick and lethargic--it can be really hard to gauge a betta's behavior when they are hungry, cold, stressed, and scared--and likely sitting in a cup full of ammonia.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

oh..........ok, thanks so much. i'll be careful when i pick out my betta fish!


----------

